# Any feedback on the "Chili Pepper Worm"?



## cptsdr (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi Guys, have any of you fished the EP Chili Pepper Worm Fly, and if so, had any luck with the tarpon?
Here is a link I found, I have no affiliation.
https://www.yellowstoneangler.com/flies/saltwater-flies/chili-pepper-worm.html
It Looks similar to something we tied about 15 or so years ago during the worm hatches.
Let me know if you have personal experience.
Thanks,
CPTSDR


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Have fished it quite a bit. Had a lot of follows and a few eats on some incredibly frustrating Oceanside fish in Marathon. 

I keep 6 or so on me when in the keys. It's a good worm fly, easy to track. I normally take scissors to mine to make a smaller profile. If they want a worm it's a good fly to have in the bag.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Haven't had a chance to fish this one yet but it's a super quick tie and the tail has a lot of movement.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

el9surf,

Do you have a recepe for that pattern?

Lou


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

It's a modified version of the Rainey rich worm fly. I basically modified the tie to make a palalo. Head is laser dub.

I originally got the yarn to make a worm fly for bass. I think it will work well for a tarpon fly though.

http://www.flytyingforum.com/index.php?showtopic=67047


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

Ooh, I like that! I tried making a worm fly one time by tying a piece of mono off the back of the hook and wrapping chenille down and back over the mono. Came out ok by had little to no movement. this looks waaay better. I'll have to tie some up! Thanks


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Thanks bro, I dig it.

Lou


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

It may or may not need a little foam tied into the body under the yarn wraps to help with bouyancy depending on the hook. I haven't fished it yet, still neess to be tested.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

cptsdr said:


> Hi Guys, have any of you fished the EP Chili Pepper Worm Fly, and if so, had any luck with the tarpon?
> Here is a link I found, I have no affiliation.
> https://www.yellowstoneangler.com/flies/saltwater-flies/chili-pepper-worm.html
> It Looks similar to something we tied about 15 or so years ago during the worm hatches.
> ...


Went on the Yellowstone site to look at their chili pepper and got lost there for a while. Not to derail, but they have a pretty good sale going on for quite a lot of stuff if anyone is interested.


----------



## cptsdr (Aug 20, 2015)

Thanks for the replies, all!
el9surf, I think I will tie some of yours up for my May and June trips to the Keys.
Cheers!


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

At the risk of derailing the thread -- are those Umpqua gummy worms worthwhile for tarpon? I know they aren't considered a "real fly," but I got a few in the box and I'm wondering if they work. They seem gimmicky to me for some reason.
https://umpqua.com/products/flies/tarpon/gummy-tarpon-worm


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

A speaker at our fly fishing club showed us his worm flies and one of his favorite was a completely stiff buck tail pattern covered in glue. It's been a while and I can't remember if he said he doesn't want movement or just doesn't need it during the worm hatch. Maybe someone who knows more about oceanside tarpon fishing than me can comment.


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

Are worm flies only for the keys during the hatch or has anyone had success with them in different areas/times?


----------



## mingo gringo (Dec 1, 2015)

Worm flies will work before during and after the hatch. Never used them outside the keys,they work on more than ocean fish also. I've seen no real difference in the stiff worms or gummy worms a far as effectiveness,but don't use them all the time. Plenty of other flies will work.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I bought one of these flies two tarpon season's ago down at Florida Keys Outfitters. I have never tied it on, still in my tarpon box. Maybe I'll give it a try this season if the hook is still good.


----------



## TheUglyFly (Mar 8, 2017)

I've jumped a few Juvenile Tarpon using a pattern very similar to that. 

Furled Dubbing Loop for a tail. Dubbing loop or brush for the body. 

Works great for several species in Central Florida.


----------

